# stones for 63g



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

what stone is this? is it ok for freshwater aquarium if boiled and cleaned?i want to put more of them not just this one 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1428266637_2b20bfd64fbc6f3c9cd245a8af637707

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1428210005_bfe5b46ced362ab11e5c5ccf189cfedd


ty!!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Watch boiling stones. They can explode. A good scrubbing will help. First try the vinegar test. If it fizzes, don't use it. Make sure hasn't been contaminated with any chemical.


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

if it doesn t fizz is it ok ? i ve read on the internet about lists of stones ok and not ok in aquarium///but I got no chance on identifying which stone is called how...


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Yes, if it fizzes, it shouldn't go in the aquarium.Something to do with the hardness or PH. I am not qualified to tell you what the stone is. Maybe you could take it to the local school and ask the science teacher, or if a college is close, maybe they can help. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks alot!!
i will do the test and wait/ search for further information


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I do not use the broken stones, but washed stones, as they are in the river. The catfish could injure the barbels at the edges. Nice and round. The material should be bedrock, granite, basalt, gneiss. No colored bricks. Most contain ore. Also, no limestone.
In the summer, at low water I can gather. Select the shapes in my imagination.


----------

